# So who's going? :)



## LukeWS

Just like to see who we can expect at waxstock this year 

Being only 44miles away Ill be coming along with my mate in my beloved Bocanegra hopefully looking half as clean as others  wont be entering anything though ill leave that to the more experienced of us 

Luke


----------



## beko1987

Myself and my good lady went last year, and lots of my non detailing ("What do you mean washing up liquid is rubbish? It's great") family tagged along and we all had an absolutely great day.

Providing the MC can be heard this year we will be there again!


----------



## MEH4N

Should be going to this. Might get a hotel or even stay at a family members house the night before as theyre close by.


----------



## Doc943

Me and my apprentice (grandson)


----------



## LittleMissTracy

If BF gains employment then I will defo as I couldn't last year 
Plus its the week of my birthday


----------



## LukeWS

Goodluck with the job hunt! Hopefully you get it all sorted as it is a great day out  

Hope plenty of dw members come itll be the shiniest car park out lol!


----------



## SystemClenz

Yep, just booked travelodge


----------



## Andrew Goacher

You can count me and my Old Man in! :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon

I don't think I dare. I would probably have to remortgage my house by the time I had got all the goodies I saw. Seen some scarily big hauls from last years! 

My other problem is that I probably wouldn't fit half of what I bought in my mx5 to get home.


----------



## Karl woods

Really enjoyed last years , plus only 20 mile away so would be rude not to .


----------



## Tank

Im going just getting the car ready for pics to go into the top 16 but wont be up for at least a few more months


----------



## HiDefinitionUK

im looking forward to attending this year, will be my fist time this year,


----------



## woollamj92

Definietly count me in. First time this year. See how much money I can get through :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

Yea I'm up for it!


----------



## gav1513

me and my buddy dale will be coming along, just need to get our tickets ordered


----------



## AllenF

Probably


----------



## -Kev-

ticket paid for here..


----------



## Z4-35i

In the diary, unfortunately I don't think the Z4 will be that clean as we are driving back from the South of France the day before.


----------



## msb

Will be doing my best to get there)


----------



## m2srt

Will be going, Although driving the D5 down from Yorkshire means that it will not look its best. Having said that, will detail it the day before.


----------



## RAPTOR

1607km to go

Thomas


----------



## jdwinter

Tickets bought day they went on sale missed last years so wasnt missing this years


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

If last year was anything to go buy, I'll definitely be going but this time my wallet will be well prepared!


----------



## Peach

Count me in, definitely!


----------



## andrewone

I shall be popping along with the old man


----------



## gav1513

just ordered the tickets :thumb: looking forward to this


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I will be there , but then i have been told that i will be there :lol:

there will be a few things that i am involved with 

kelly


----------



## Scrim-1-

Ill be there again


----------



## luke123

I will be there, luckily only 45min away


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Might try and make it over from NI


----------



## ferted

Myself and Mrs ferted will be there
Went to last years and was suitably impressed by the show was also fun seeing my mrs realise I wasn't the only person who likes a clean car
Plus it's only 35mins down the road!!


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Seeing as BF is employed if Monday, I think I may get tickets before end of month so there cheaper.


----------



## marc147

I shall be going


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I am going as last year was fantastic. Suggested to the wife that she did not have to go if she did not want to, she went mad and made me order two tickets. Bless, she can now spot an unprotected car.


----------



## ferted

AndyA4TDI said:


> Bless, she can now spot an unprotected car.


My mrs is the same plus she moans when the car's mucky!!


----------



## Dave KG

Allie and I will be going again this coming year


----------



## herbiedacious

If you can get a babysitter!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave KG

Puppy will be getting spoiled at my parents ... my mother (who hates dogs, apparently) absolutely dotes on Scapa!


----------



## herbiedacious

Glad to hear it. Your contributions to last years show were the highlight of the day for me.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pee

Not sure really I got bored after about half an hour last year plus the drive down was horrible so we shall see if I can be arsed.


----------



## Ongoing

Ill be there looking forward to it


----------



## fisko53

I plan on going again


----------



## mr cooper

Tickets booked. if it's as good as last years i'll be a happy but poorer man lol


----------



## deeps

im hopeing to be there


----------



## MattJ10

Hopefully I can get the misses to come along with me


----------



## ted11

I will be there again this year, last year I wore a shirt with my name on and still no one spoke to me so this year I will have one made with bigger letters lol.
Would love to put a face to some of the members so come and say hello.


----------



## herbiedacious

A blank space on the windscreen sticker wouldn't be a bad idea.We could put our usernames on so that we can put cars to names too.


----------



## Bkjames

Just booked my tickets :thumb:


Brian


----------



## M1CH431

Booked my tickets


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Il be there. Going to buy tickets friday now. Should be a good day


----------



## digitaluk

Time to book me tickets i think. Cant wait


----------



## Brigham1806

Booked... Buy request of the mrs....

Been told to book a hotel aswell!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Sadly not me. Will be in Texas this time next month. Did have a blast last year though.
Hopefully going to SEMA in November in Vegas.


----------



## badman gee

i will be there, enjoyed last year.

10 minute drive for me :driver::thumb::buffer:


----------



## Buckweed

Should be there..... :driver:


----------



## twozme

I'm booked n payed for me with my wife:thumb:


----------



## fisko53

just booked my ticket, looking forward to this


----------



## X1extreme

May be having a stand there this year - have to make up my mind quickly!!


----------



## shinyobsessive

Maybe going.
Is there enough to keep a newbie entertained?


----------



## LukeWS

shinyobsessive said:


> Maybe going.
> Is there enough to keep a newbie entertained?


I was very new to detailing then and really enjoyed my visit theirs plenty their mate, this year armed with more knowledge i think the only difference will be how much more i spend haha


----------



## shinyobsessive

Looks like I'm going then. 
Shame I missed out on the cheap tickets.


----------



## Serapth

Really enjoyed last year so will be coming again this year


----------



## mjn

Got tickets for me and little 'un.


----------



## cossienuts

yep deffo going


----------



## carlblakemore

Well another waxstock I cant attend due to work!!

G4S put pay to me attending last year by not providing enough personnel for the olympics, and this year in Afghanistan! Brilliant!

Next year I am definately going


----------



## Elliot_C

I might come But, I pretty much know no one to say hello to lol even though it should be an awesome day out. Never been before. Can ticket be brought on gate


----------



## Bustanut

I'm there, thought it was great last year. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## LukeWS

Elliot_C said:


> I might come But, I pretty much know no one to say hello to lol even though it should be an awesome day out. Never been before. Can ticket be brought on gate


I dont really no anyone either but went last year with my mate paid on the door and thoroughly enjoyed it 

Got a much bigger budget this year and will try look out for some peoples cars off here in the car park


----------



## gingerlife

Deffo going and a mate.


----------



## Elliot_C

LukeWS said:


> I dont really no anyone either but went last year with my mate paid on the door and thoroughly enjoyed it
> 
> Got a much bigger budget this year and will try look out for some peoples cars off here in the car park


Is it expensive on the door? Would really love to go but still contemplating. I take it we need deep pocket there Hahahaha


----------



## LukeWS

Heres the website info mate 

_Buy Tickets on the Day.
Unless the event is sold out in advance (in which case the website and facebook pages will be updated, so don't worry unless you see a big SOLD OUT sign on the homepage), tickets will be available for purchase on the gate at the following prices:

- Baby (child carried or in pushchair) = free
- Child aged 14 or under = £10
- Standard ticket = £15_

And yes you will need deep pockets i took £50 last year when i didnt have a clue and well all i can say is i wish id took about 5 times as much and then some! Lol


----------



## losi_8_boy

5 mins from me :[email protected] last year was ok


----------



## chaoticreign

Just bought my tickets for this, really cant wait at all, taking plenty of cash also.


----------



## PaulinLincs

I shall be going. I will be wearing a pink carnation.


----------



## beko1987

Not going now, the missus selfishly booked us and some mates into a caravan that week in camber sands, so can't make it.

Much beer will be drunk to get back at her


----------



## Mini-Gill

Travelodge booked and table reserved for the dinner on Sat night at The Cuckoo :thumb:

Just need to find something nice to do on Saturday as we are making a weekend of it !


----------



## fixedwheel

Yep, looking forward to it.

Already struggling to decide on the food choices for the meal at the Cuckoo, menu looks very good

John


----------



## ukshaun

This is defiantly a date for the calander


----------



## Alzak

I wonder why tickets are much more expensive than last year ... £25 for me and GF just to buy some detailing gear looks like I stay home this year ...


----------



## the_pope

I'll be there. just ordered tickets. Pity theres no camping like the Jap Show.


----------



## fixedwheel

Try the Travelodge, nearly as cheap, and almost over the fence it is so close!

John


----------



## the_pope

fixedwheel said:


> Try the Travelodge, nearly as cheap, and almost over the fence it is so close!
> 
> John


 I only live 30 miles away .so traveling isn't a problem. Its more for the messy camping fun!


----------



## gazzi123

Ill be there


----------



## BUGLASS21

Just bought my Tickets :car:


----------



## 204driver

Me and the mrs will be there!


----------



## david g

We will be there a long drive down but looking forward to it


----------



## rbj*rbj

Tickets purch'd!

See you there!


----------



## cfherd

I'll be there for the first time and as a volunteer. Really looking forward to it! :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor

I'll be there


----------



## ZetecEmma

Me and a Mate are going, 1st time so hoping it lives up to the hype  
just so I know, do the people take card or am i going to have to empty my bank account prior to arriving?


----------



## Wax Tec

We shall be in attendance


----------



## fixedwheel

Wax Tec said:


> We shall be in attendance


After you've got your website back up? It appears to be broken.

John


----------



## Wax Tec

fixedwheel said:


> After you've got your website back up? It appears to be broken.
> 
> John


Indeed mate, had an aweful weekend with the site (been up over 30 hours building a new one) and now it wont forward properly


----------



## stevoh09

should be goooood


----------



## LukeWS

ZetecEmma said:


> Me and a Mate are going, 1st time so hoping it lives up to the hype
> just so I know, do the people take card or am i going to have to empty my bank account prior to arriving?


I Think cash is a better bargaining tool but im not 100%. Ill be taking cash


----------



## ZetecEmma

LukeWS said:


> I Think cash is a better bargaining tool but im not 100%. Ill be taking cash


I'll empty my bank account beforehand then


----------



## RAPTOR

flights, hotel and kds training are booked
5 guys from austria

thomas


----------

